# New addition ... another Minolta



## dxqcanada (Feb 18, 2013)

So BlackSheep wanted a Minolta folder ... the Bessa I gave her did not have the right branding.

Minolta Semi model P

Had to free up the slow shutter speed gears ... everything else did not need fixing.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 18, 2013)

Nice


----------



## bsinmich (Feb 18, 2013)

Just looking at that flash connector I think it looks like  the old Kodak connector.  Why not the PC that was used by everyone else at that time?  It just looks out of  place.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 18, 2013)

Yes, it uses an odd flash connector.
We got the flash with it ... and it has the appropriate connector ... not sure about the availability of bulbs.


----------



## invisible (Feb 20, 2013)

That's a handsome camera, congrats on the purchase.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 20, 2013)

Yup, got lucky on the auction.

Just won a broken Ricoh Ricolet ... will see if I can fix it.


----------



## BlackSheep (Feb 24, 2013)

I ran the first test roll through the Semi P today, and yay it works as it should!











Far from my best work composition-wise, but I still had fun playing with the new camera


----------

